# >Destromath< Horde [Immortal Chaos] sucht



## ImmortalChaos (5. März 2008)

*Die WOW Horde Gilde "Immortal Chaos" auf dem Server Destromath sucht nette Gildenmember,
die mit uns raiden wollen.*

*Über uns: *

Wir sind eine neu gegründete Raidgilde, die sich momentan noch im Aufbau befindet. Wir haben bereits einige raidfähige Mitspieler und eine nette Raidleitung mit Hintergrundwissen und Erfahrung. 
"Karazhan" clearen wir regelmäßig gildenintern in ca. 3 Stunden und in Zul'Aman sind die ersten 4 Bosse down.
Bei 25er Raids müssen wir externe Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, da wir noch nicht genug Member zusammen kriegen. Würden diese auch gerne in Zukunft gildenintern machen, wenn wir genug raidfähige Member haben.

Das reale Leben steht immer vor dem Spiel, daher haben wir unsere Raidzeiten arbeitsfreundlich angepasst.

_Freitag ab 19 Uhr Gruul
Samstag ab 19 Uhr Karazhan (inzwischen 2 Gruppen)
Zul'Aman individuell am Wochenende_

*Gesuchte Charaktere:*

- Hexenmeister (2)
- Magier     (1)
- Shadow-Priest   (1-2)
- besonders: *Healer    (2-3)*


*Was wir von euch erwarten:*

- Mindestalter: 18 Jahre
- Mit uns in Zukunft zu raiden sollte als Erfahrung und Herausforderung 
  gesehen werden. Eine nette Gesellschaft, die Erfolge erzielen möchte 
  und die Items als "Belohnung" empfindet.
- Wir erwarten Raidaktivität und Zuverlässigkeit
- Du musst deine Charakterklasse beherschen und damit umzugehen 
  verstehen 
- Dein Equipment sollte mindestens Kara-tauglich sein
- Teamspeak ist Pflicht
- Raidaddons sollten vorhanden sein (Omen, DBM, Decursive ...)

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und einer netten Gilde beitreten wollt, dann schaut auf unserer Homepage vorbei und bewerbt euch.
Bewerbungsvorlage steht zur Verfügung.

http://immortalchaos.de.ms/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immortal Chaos


----------



## ImmortalChaos (7. März 2008)

jaja, wir suchen immer noch.....traut euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (19. März 2008)

check this out  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (1. April 2008)

we wan´t........YOU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (8. April 2008)

ImmortalChaos schrieb:


> we wan´t........YOU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm....sucht ihr noch nen Schurken?
Wenn ja würde ich gerne meine Freitag und Samstag Abende opfern.....
Guckt euch einfach Deathhand im Arsenal an.Habe alle Inis bis auf TDM auf hero ferfügbar (glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## ImmortalChaos (17. April 2008)

wer suchet der findet


.............in diesem sinne *push* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (26. April 2008)

gogogo------> http://www.boardtalk.de/immortal_chaos/index.php


----------



## ImmortalChaos (13. Mai 2008)

*push*


----------



## ImmortalChaos (26. Mai 2008)

es gibt uns immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (5. Juni 2008)

ImmortalChaos schrieb:


> es gibt uns immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und jetzt sogar unter einer neuen homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>>>> http://immortalchaos.de.ms/ <<<<


----------



## ImmortalChaos (13. Juni 2008)

*push*


----------



## Frostnova (5. Dezember 2008)

update:

für den neuen Content suchen wir noch Verstärkung, um dem Lichkönig etwas Feuer unter seinem
frostigen Thron zu machen.

Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt momentan auf dem 10-Mann Content
Dafür gesucht werden alle volljährigen Klassen, aber (und wieso sollte es bei uns anders sein^^ )
verstärkt Heiler, die:

- lvl 80 erreicht haben
- passende Raidskillung
- Pot, Food und Repbereitschaft
- Equip + Charbeherrschung
- und natürlich Spielspass haben.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind:

Dienstag, 19-23 Uhr
Donnerstag 19-23 Uhr
Samstag 19-23 Uhr

optional
Sonntag 15-xx Uhr sollte ein Raidtag zuvor ausfallen oder wir so scharf auf Content
sind, dass wir einfach eine Extraschicht einlegen wollen^^


Solltest DU dich angesprochen fühlen, zeig uns das, indem du dich auf unserer Homepage
bewirbst ---> http://immortalchaos.sytes.net/

Wir freuen uns auf Dich
Immortal Chaos


----------



## Frostnova (11. Dezember 2008)

-push-


----------



## Frostnova (19. Dezember 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> -push-



ein weiteres mal =)


----------



## Frostnova (23. Dezember 2008)

ab auf die erste seite =)


----------

